# 2007 Gheenoe



## Guest (May 3, 2007)

Work has kept me swamped this week so I haven't had the time to write the initial review it deserves.  Awsome boat for the most part but I will pick on it in a few areas for my use. These things are minor and I'm sure can be easily modified.  It's bigger, seems faster, drier, more stabile, looks like a boat ;D. This aint you granddaddy's classic.  When In have an abundance of time, Pugar has offered the boat to run it through the paces to write a full reveiw.  

Any specific questions and I'll answer best I can.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I have now been out on both. There is the Lowtide 15 and the Lowtide 25. These were the boats that we were referring to as the 2nd generation Classics. Both times that I was out were windy days. So most of my observations were about how well the boat handled these conditions.

Both boats have a redesigned nose that at first glance looks like a Highsider but on a larger scale. The Lowtide 25 narrows very little from the center of the boat to the transom. The transom is huge compared to a Classic. Its so different that the Classic looks like a Highsider when they are next to each other. The Lowtide 15 is a slightly narrower version than the 25. To give you an idea how wide the Lowtide 25 is. You can now have two people sit on the rear seat comfortably. So much so that two people have mentioned to me that it may make a great side console boat.

When I was out on the Lowtide 15 we had a 10 HP 2 stroke on the back. That boat did 19 MPH and performed very nicely. We ended up in around 20 - 25 MPH winds and going to weather for a couple of miles. Soon after that we turned only to have a 2 ft chop coming across the beam. The boat was very dry. Only a little bit of spray from the cross chop. It was completely dry when running right into the wind.

On the Lowtide 25 the ride is just as dry. We were running around 29 - 30 mph with a 25 Yamaha 2 stroke. On this particular day we took the time to run out into the Gulf of Mexico. There was a 1 foot (maybe a bit larger) chop with white caps. Still no spray coming on board.

The turning characteristics of the Lowtide 25 were the most startling change to me. Pugar asked me if I thought it was good or bad. I told him neither, just different. In my classic I am use to getting the boat up on the rail and making very dramatic turns. The new Lowtide 25 is way more stable. Since the stern is so much wider the boat tends to stay much more level through the turns. There is more of a sliding sensation rather than a turning on rails. Is it bad or good? That to me would be a matter of opinion. I say it points out that this is a new boat and it has a whole new feel to it. I like it so much that I have one on order. 

A few other random thoughts. 

- The transom is built for a 20" long shaft motor. It can be notched during the build process to accommodate a 15" short shaft.

- Its a bigger boat. I did not ask but its bound to weigh more. 

- I don't know the draft numbers but I am going to guess that it will be close to the Classic but be able to support more weight in the rear. This will make the 4 stroke buyers very happy.

- The black nose cap looks pretty but I think I would order white because I end up sitting on it sometimes. Black would hurt too much in the sun :

- Its rated for 25 HP. Technically it could be rated for 30 HP. I am going to build mine with a 25 2 stroke. I am kind of a speed and adrenaline junkie so if this feels too stable ;D I will probably go to a 40 HP motor. To me it looks like it was made for 40 HP but I guess the Coast Guard does not agree with me.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2007)

Well, no need for me to write a reveiw till I can put it through the paces for a day myself.

I agree for the most part but I like the "tail slide" allowing the boat to turn more on center.  I understand for you speed junkies that is doesn't feel as "hooked up" but in chop it doen't feel like it's going to hook a chine either.

My beef was with polling.  Keep in mind I'm rather spoiled and spend more time on the pole than most my demo was with a stiff breeze.  The platform was high and poling in any direction except down wind was out of the question in those conditions.  The boat wagged it's tail as I poled but it was not uncontrollable.  If it were mine, I would add poling strakes or maybe even do garage mod similar to some of my kayaks for tracking.  I'm sure in nonwindy conditions this would be much less noticable but it's just my .000002 sense.

The platform was high and very stable.  I poled right up to and just before we slammed and oyster bed, Pugar came back and cranked the engine while I was still on the platform.  After the engine was runnig, I slid down one side of the platform beside him and walked to the center seat.  Two people at the very back of the boat was no issue.


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

any impressions on "hull slap" while poling when compared to the previous generation classic?


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2007)

> any impressions on "hull slap" while poling when compared to the previous generation classic?


Sorry, it was too windy to tell - couldn't have heard it if it had slap. :-/


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Much less hull slap.


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

anyone poled the Lowtide 15 around for any significant period of time?


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2007)

> Much less hull slap.


Are u sure? You hear a hullslap from the boat? or u just farted and assumed that was a hull slap?.....LOL


----------



## White_Fly (Jan 15, 2007)

Great Info Guys, Thanks. 
Tom, Is the pic of the 25 or 15?
JIM


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

That is hull number 1 for the Lowtide 25


----------



## aikido09 (Apr 2, 2007)

So what are the prices on this cutie?


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

I believe the base model for the above hull is 2,400.00 (minus platform) BUT check with the CG shop on that first! 



L.R.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2007)

> I believe the base model for the above hull is 2,400.00 (minus platform) BUT check with the CG shop on that first!
> 
> 
> 
> L.R.


Does that include the "Rock Killer" option that Tanner had? :


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

that is left up to the driver! ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> The turning characteristics of the Lowtide 25 were the most startling change to me. Pugar asked me if I thought it was good or bad. I told him neither, just different. In my classic I am use to getting the boat up on the rail and making very dramatic turns. The new Lowtide 25 is way more stable. Since the stern is so much wider the boat tends to stay much more level through the turns. There is more of a sliding sensation rather than a turning on rails. Is it bad or good? That to me would be a matter of opinion. I say it points out that this is a new boat and it has a whole new feel to it. I like it so much that I have one on order.


I want to take a second to clear up some feed back that I have received regarding the is particular paragraph. Some people have said that my comments regarding the way it turns are suggesting that there is a problem in the design. I apologize if that is how it came across and it certainly was not what I intended so let me see if I can clear it up a little.

First off, I like the way the Lowtide 25 performs. There is no way I would spend thousands of dollars on a new boat (I am ordering a DH-C) if I did not like it. What I was trying to say is there is a very noticeable difference in the way a Classic handles vs. a Lowtide 25. To me the Classic is a hotrod when you put a 25 HP motor on it. The fun factor is through the roof and I don't think that this can be duplicated in a wider boat with the same size motor. The Lowtide 25 is bigger and more stable. I like these qualities but for different reasons. This boat appeals less to my adrenaline junkie personality and more to the fisherman/father. I like the changes and think they will work well as I spend more time on the boat with the family. The boat rides smoother and corners like a well designed larger boat should. The specific comment that I heard was that the boat slides out. This is an incorrect interpretation of what I was saying. The boat does not slide out. It turns while remaining much more level the water. You get the feel that you remain on plane through the turn rather digging in the rail. This is a new sensation for me when driving a Gheenoe. I knew it was going to be there when I saw the boat I just have not let go of that love of the thrill factor when driving the Classic.

The bottom line is I like it. A lot.... Why am I buying one now? I had an opportunity to buy a new motor at great price so I used that as an excuse to build a new boat. (my wife is a saint ;D) The Lowtide 25 is going to suit my needs better than any other model. I like the fact that its a dryer ride. The wider transom is great because I can have both of my kids (ages 5 and 7) sit on the rear seat while I stand up and drive. I want to run more electronics on my boat so the center console is very appealing. My interest in the DH-C peaked when I saw Dustin post the pictures of his prototype. The final decision was made after having a conversation with Pugar about what would be the safest way to deal with kids on the boat.

Here is my parting thought. I think there is a market for both boats. Even though they both retain the traditional look of a Gheenoe they perform like two different boats. There is also a big enough price difference between them that I think there will continue to be a loyal following and a healthy market for the Classic. The Classic starts at $1800 which to me is all ready a HUGE bargain. I don't know how much lower you could go for a used one but the prices are bound to be lower than ever before. Its a buyer's market at the moment. So thank all of us who can not stand the urge to upgrade. Those of you who are in the market for a good used boat are going to be pretty happy for the next couple of months.


----------



## just_bill (Dec 20, 2006)

What is the difference between a Low Tide 15 and a Low Tide 25???


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

It doesn't taper at the back as much as the 25.


----------



## just_bill (Dec 20, 2006)

> It doesn't taper at the back as much as the 25.


Same length? Does LT 15 mean it is rated for 15 hp? LT 25 means it is rated for 25 hp? Does the the LT 15 replace the hi sider? Does the LT 25 replace the classic. Thanks


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I called the shop. The Lowtide 15 is going to be rated for 15 HP. The Lowtide 25 will be rated 25 HP. As far as I know they will continue to make the Classic too.


----------



## White_Fly (Jan 15, 2007)

That is interesting. The Lowtide15 is the same hull he has been selling for a several months and they have been rated for a 25. It is the same hull as the 2007 Classic, MV, and the DH-c. All of these have been rated for th 25. Isn't it the same boat as Dustin's?


----------



## zero_gravity (Dec 14, 2006)

ok now I'm confused so I went outside because I just picked up a mv 07 classic on fri 
I took a look at the coast guard reg plate and it has 25hp max on it :

The larger model is very nice also but you need to see it side by side to appriciate it's size while still keeping gheenoe's classic lines and as some mentioned it is the perfect boat for a side consel with enough room for two adults on the rear seat with the benefit of a very large tub to move around in carefree. They are both great additions catering to the markets specific needs and a great leap into the future for microskiffs. 

zg


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2007)

Lets see some pics!


----------



## Dustin (Jan 17, 2007)

Hey Gang let me see if I can clear this up for ya. 

First lets start with what boats that CG is Making...................

Classic 15'4" rated 25hp (Same boat as previous years)

Highsider (this includes the NMZ option)

Lowtide 15h 15'10" (15hp Rating)

Lowtide 25h 16' (25hp Ratiing)

Now as to the HP questions, it started back in the winter when Pugar was attempting to get the new Coast Guard rating for what was going to be the new Classic (now the Lowtide 15h). Pugar's Coast Guard Representitive has changed and the new man said that he would not rate the new hull at 25hp because there was not enough transom width. Pugar explained that CG has always been given a variance to this regulation but the new man said "NO", however he would allow the old variance to stay in place but the new hull that Pugar had just spent thousands of dollars on developing would only receive a 15hp rating, thus the new Lowtide 15h, its a great boat and an improvement but can not legally be rated at 25hp. 

So Pugar went back to the drawing board because he wanted to stay ahead of the curve on the wole 4 stroke Microskiff issue for his customers and invested thousands more to build a boat that would meet the 25hp Regulation, thus the new Lowtide 25h. Now Pugar realized that there are many people who still want the "Classic", the "Highsider", and also there were plenty of folks that would want either of the new Lowtide models so he determined to keep producing all the lines. 

As for those boats that are already out there that are rated 25hp and are actually Lowtide 15h boats, well you got lucky. The Coast Guard basicly let those ride until the new Rating Plates came in then Pugar was forced to make the change. 

Hope this clears it up a bit, but in reallity it is just Pugar doing whatever it takes to satisfy his customers and the Coast Gaurd. 

Faithfuly

Dustin


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2007)

> Hey Gang let me see if I can clear this up for ya.
> 
> First lets start with what boats that CG is Making...................
> 
> ...


Thanks for clearing this up.


----------



## Shinerkiller (Dec 12, 2006)

My 2002 classic was max 15hp tiller 25hp remote steering. Is that how the lowtide 15 is going to be?


----------



## Dustin (Jan 17, 2007)

No, 15hp max. 

Dust


----------



## zero_gravity (Dec 14, 2006)

thank you for the clarification


----------



## Shinerkiller (Dec 12, 2006)

I guess I have to cancel on the lowtide 15 and upgrade to the lowtide 25


----------

